# Looking for HO layout software



## Hokiede9305 (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anybody have the name of a site, source or product that has solid HO layout software that is more higher end then right track and spread sheets and pushes more towards actual blueprints?

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Easy...Anyrail
www.*anyrail*.com


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Easy...Anyrail
> www.*anyrail*.com


What HE said!!

I've tried 3 different ones, 2 were freebies and VERY clunky...Anyrail was well worth the $60. And, if you have the means, you can print in 1:1 scale to a plotter (which you can lay right onto a table to place your track like I did)!

Jim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a 3rd vote for Anyrail. After trying the free version, I quickly gave them their $60, great program.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on anyrail.

You should consider SCARM, too ... freeware. www.scarm.info

TJ


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Anyrail software*

Hi Guys
I down loaded the free version of Anyrail, it is pretty cool the way it works and can be frustrating until you learn how to use it, it may take some time to get good with this software but I like it. 
2tall


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

You might also give this a go:

XTrkCad - Model Railway/Railroad Layout Design Software

Download: Right click on link and save as--
http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/robsstuff/downloads/xtc32314.exe

Created By: Sillub Technology
To register, use this free registration key:
Name: Open Registration
Key: 248890010702

From:
http://www.newrailwaymodellers.co.uk/xtrkcad.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

oldSmokey said:


> You might also give this a go:
> 
> XTrkCad - Model Railway/Railroad Layout Design Software
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you're posting the key like it's some sort of secret. XTrackCAD is open source freeware, you don't need a special key to register it. Download it and use it, it's free!


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi gunrunnerjohn,

That is for an earlier version that I believe was not free, if you look at the sight 
http://www.newrailwaymodellers.co.uk/xtrkcad.htm
you will see it is exactly what I typed, I thought that I had better do that so that there is no hint of piracy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, that makes sense. Might as well have the latest anway.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

XTrkCad is very powerful for a free program but it has a a lot harder learning curve. If you read through the directions it is not that bad. AnyRail is way easier/ faster to use though.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been using AnyRail for well over a year now and I've done hundreds of layout designs for myself and others. I havent tried the others but I was sold on AnyRail from the first few layouts. I've even dabbled in aerial photo overlays to make it look real. I'm still not very good and constructing buildings beyond basic shapes, but there are a few other folks out there that have done some. Just look on the AnyRail forum located somewhere on thier website.


----------

